# Domestic Abuse



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

If someone is charged with domestic abuse, hitting thier wife in a spat or whatever, can they still hunt? I thought that this type of offense made it illegal for you to own guns?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Frantz said:


> If someone is charged with domestic abuse, hitting thier wife in a spat or whatever, can they still hunt? I thought that this type of offense made it illegal for you to own guns?


It is in violation of federal law to possess a firearm and or ammo if you have been convicted of Domestic Assault. 

Section (Q) 
http://www.atf.gov/firearms/faq/faq2.htm#b5


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

yup. good thing in my oppinion. if you can't control yourself with someone you "love" ,someone else might not fare so well if you were armed.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I have a friends guns because of that he can't have them for one year . his wife got drunk and started raising hell he got in a argument with her she called the cops they hauled him away . the next day she went to get him out of jail said nothing happened ,He still had to go to court the judge him not to have firearms for one year


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

just do what i do when i get mad at the wife. i go and kick the crap out of the mailman. then you can still hunt with a gun and all of your anger is gone. j/j:lol:


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

roger23 said:


> I have a friends guns because of that he can't have them for one year . his wife got drunk and started raising hell he got in a argument with her she called the cops they hauled him away . the next day she went to get him out of jail said nothing happened ,He still had to go to court the judge him not to have firearms for one year


that crap happens all the time. once the girlfriend or wife calls the cops 99% of the time the guy is going to jail.


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

roger23 said:


> I have a friends guns because of that he can't have them for one year . his wife got drunk and started raising hell he got in a argument with her she called the cops they hauled him away . the next day she went to get him out of jail said nothing happened ,He still had to go to court the judge him not to have firearms for one year


Kinda the opposite happened with my girl. Her ex husband started with her one day, grabbed her, spit in her face and then hit her. She fought back by headbutting him and getting awa and going to the neighbors. The cops did not do a thing to him cuz they said they could not determine who the agressor was. Pretty funny considering the record this guy has. I guess it all depends on which cops show up....


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

I had the police waiting for me when I got home from work one day. The ex was over in the morning to pick up our son when he was 4. She was over 1/2 hour late to get him, so I was late to work and I was mad about it. I had put a note on the door saying our son was at my moms because I couldnt wait any longer for her. She gets there just as my son and I were about to leave and starts screaming that I cant take him anywhere, she is to pick him up at my house. So I tell her to be on time next time, and to go and wait on the porch and Ill bring him out. She just walks in, pushes me in front of our son and trys to grab him out from under the table where he was hiding (because of her walking in the house screaming at the top of her lungs). He runs into the bathroom and locks himself in, and I tell her she is not getting him until she goes outside and calms down. I end up getting him out from the bathroom and she picks him up with 1 arm and carries him like a football out the door. I follow her out and give my boy a hug and kiss and try to calm him down. I guess she was pretty pissed at me because 7 hours later she calls the cops and says I pushed her. So they show up and arrest me that night. Thats all it took, a phone call, nobody went over and interviewed her, nobody went and looked for injuries, just a phone call and I went to jail for the night. When the police showed up, I told them my side of the story, and they said they understand that nothing probably happened, but I have to go to jail anyways. The judge did not even hear the case in the morning, dissmissed it without seeing either of us. Lucky for me I guess, but now I will not go into her house, she cant come in mine, and I wont be anywhere where there is even a chance that we could be alone together.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

devo024 said:


> I had the police waiting for me when I got home from work one day. The ex was over in the morning to pick up our son when he was 4. She was over 1/2 hour late to get him, so I was late to work and I was mad about it. I had put a note on the door saying our son was at my moms because I couldnt wait any longer for her. She gets there just as my son and I were about to leave and starts screaming that I cant take him anywhere, she is to pick him up at my house. So I tell her to be on time next time, and to go and wait on the porch and Ill bring him out. She just walks in, pushes me in front of our son and trys to grab him out from under the table where he was hiding (because of her walking in the house screaming at the top of her lungs). He runs into the bathroom and locks himself in, and I tell her she is not getting him until she goes outside and calms down. I end up getting him out from the bathroom and she picks him up with 1 arm and carries him like a football out the door. I follow her out and give my boy a hug and kiss and try to calm him down. I guess she was pretty pissed at me because 7 hours later she calls the cops and says I pushed her. So they show up and arrest me that night. Thats all it took, a phone call, nobody went over and interviewed her, nobody went and looked for injuries, just a phone call and I went to jail for the night. When the police showed up, I told them my side of the story, and they said they understand that nothing probably happened, but I have to go to jail anyways. The judge did not even hear the case in the morning, dissmissed it without seeing either of us. Lucky for me I guess, but now I will not go into her house, she cant come in mine, and I wont be anywhere where there is even a chance that we could be alone together.


That sucks. Hope things get better.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Frantz said:


> If someone is charged with domestic abuse, hitting thier wife in a spat or whatever, can they still hunt? I thought that this type of offense made it illegal for you to own guns?


FWIW- They can still hunt with a bow.


----------



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

I'll have to look around, but I believe there is a case that states that the Lautenberg Amendment (deals with domestic violence convictions) does not apply in Michigan. 

While I certainly have no sympathy for a person that beats their spouse, there are plenty of instances where people get charged with domestic assault that are like the one described above or where both parties are at fault. 

FWIW, the Lautenberg in the "Lautenberg Amendment" is NJ Sen. Frank Lautenberg. He has a long track record of sponsoring or co-sponsoring various bills to ban all sorts of guns. Being the cynic that I am, I suspect the senator is more concerned with banning guns than he is with punishing domestic abusers.


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

answerguy8 said:


> That sucks. Hope things get better.


It was over 2 years ago and I still remember sleeping on that cement floor like it was yesterday. It just reinforced that I never want to go to jail again, so I did get something positive out of it. 

Being the good person I am I have forgiven her, but I will never forget, and our son does not remember it at all, which is the best thing.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

SteveS said:


> I'll have to look around, but I believe there is a case that states that the Lautenberg Amendment (deals with domestic violence convictions) does not apply in Michigan.


Not to my knowledge. There have even been cops who lost their jobs when that federal law was passed. If you have a web site or other information of the amendment you refer to, please post it.


----------



## bownutty (Dec 30, 2005)

Michigan is a "pro arrest" state with "probable cause to believe a Domestic Assault has occurred". I believe the state believes it is better to arrest and sort it out in the morning. 

I know from doing some court work that some DV cases are not authorized by the prosecutor, some are authorized and are plead to a lessor charge (not DV), and some go all the way. 99% of these convictions I see have plead guilty and never see a jury.

So, I guess what I'm saying, in my area anyways, is alot of the DVs never get convicted for domestic violence. And the people who get convicted, a majority of the time, it is open and shut because of the overwelming evidence, and they plead guilty right from the get go.

A person needs to get convicted to loose there abilty to hunt with guns. You can get arresed a thousand times for DV with no convictions and still have use of a firearm.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

The person I am thinking of wa not allowed back in the house so I am only guessing that they were convicted. 

Thanks for all the input and info, I look forward to the link if you can find one.


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

After having responded to about 1000 domestic calls in the last 22 years I instituted a "no drama" rule in my own household. That means, I don't want to hear any family drama from any part of our families. It's not allowed inside my home. 

People suck! I watch these parents fight and fight IN FRONT OF their kids and then get divorced and continue to fight OVER their kids. Then they all sit back and wonder why 14 year old Jimmy steals a car or 13 year old Suzy is sexually active and running away with a 22 year old. If people TRULY cared about their children and BELIEVED that their own behavior was HARMING them, they would stop their nonsense and learn to get along for the sake of the kids. 

Here's an idea, the government shouldn't be involved in domestic problems and PEOPLE shouldn't involve the government in their domestic problems. In other words, people need to grow up and start behaving like adults. 

I have NEVER seen a domestic that was totally ONE sided. Now, I will get a zillion responses that want to tell me that their situation was one sided and it was ALL his or her fault. Save your typing.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I think the answers to the first post has been answered to the best of everyone's ability because every circumstance is different, normally very different in these cases. Lets move on.


----------

